# Non-Lethal ABT's for the Ladies in the house.



## justpassingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

Mrs JPT came home with a sack full of Bell Peppers from the Farmers Market, said she couldn't pass up such a good deal and also said I would find something to make with them, that reminded me of her last to good to pass up good deal and the 3 pounds of cream cheese sitting in the fridge.

The Bells were small so I cut them in half,  mixed some Kirkland Sweet Mesquite Seasoning into a pound of cream cheese with some Blue Agave Sweetener and some milk to thin it out, filled the Bells with the cream cheese mixture, placed some Chinese Sausage on top and wrapped them with bacon, when I asked what would they like to eat with the ABTs,  ...Kai Fan was the unanimous response.

I smoked them with lump and Mango at 250° for 1 1/2 hours on the WSM.




















We ate 12 last night and I have 12 leftover in the fridge for lunch this week.

Thanks for looking,

Gene


----------



## alblancher (Oct 24, 2011)

Nicely done, you have beautiful color on those ABTs,  bet they where delicious


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

They look delicious!

We use pablano peppers for the folks who don't want too much heat.

They are spicier than green, but not hot like jalapeno's.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you Al, yes they were delicious, ...man I'm so excited about your Gathering, been following the thread, wish I was there, looking forward to the photos.

Thanks Al, I wish we had Poblanos, I ordered some seeds, I just don't have the time to finish my garden, maybe next month.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw Man!!!!-------That looks Awesome!!!!

Super BearViews Too!!!  

I could stand a plate of that right now!!!!

Thanks Gene!!!

Bear


----------



## venture (Oct 24, 2011)

Another excellent meal, Gene!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

